# Another Diagnosis Question



## fisherdawnmarie (Jun 27, 2008)

Patient had a chest x-ray with diagnosis of sepsis. The conclusion reads stable chest. The body of the report does indicate persistant cardiomegaly and perihilar haziness.

Any suggestions on what diagnosis would be appropriate? 995.91 says to code first underlying infection but this is not definitive.

Thank you


----------



## amymeyers01 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Chest x-ray with sepsis coding*

I see this quite often and use 995.91 as primary diagnosis.  You can list 429.3 for cardiomegaly and/or 793.1 for nonspecific 'haziness' as secondary if you'd like but they aren't necessary in radiology coding - you just need to provide the reason the doctor ordered the exam which is the sepsis.  Hope this helps!


----------



## vmatt (Jul 29, 2008)

I am new to this forum and am loving all the posts that I have seen so far.  What a wonderful way to explore and learn new things.  
I was taught that in order to code "sepsis" and you don't know what the infection is that you would use the 038.91 primary with the 995.91 as second.  Has anyone else heard of this?


----------



## Happycoding (Jul 29, 2008)

*Chest x-ray with sepsis coding*

Hello all!
       The correct ICD coding is 038.9, 995.91. septicemia should be coded before sepsis.


----------

